# Whatcha cookin this weekend?



## DaleP (Jun 18, 2005)

Me, Im gonna fire up the bullet and throw in 35 Lbs Pork Butts. Doing some for a friend of mine who wanted it for his Dad. 2 butts for him, 2 butts for me. I figure at least 20 hrs to cook, got 24 beers and a huge pork loin to grill. Life is good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2005)

Go get some more beer.

Might to ribs today, golfing tomorrow, so today is my window of opp.
Just remembered I didn't take em out of the freezer.  hmmm.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 18, 2005)

Cooking some beef ribs today on the WSM. Since we have to take the kids to see grandpas tomorrow this is my Father's day dinner! At least it's Q!! 
 :compuf:


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 18, 2005)

Cappy

Get 'em in a pan and turn on the cold water. They will defrost in no time.

Al


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm making some hummus for lunch....Am I allowed to admit that on this site?    

If I smoke the chickpeas first...would that make it better?

How about hummus as a wet rub?    :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 18, 2005)

I started 4 pork butts last night. At 180F after 12 hours, things are going well.


----------



## john pen (Jun 18, 2005)

Im just finishing the last few pieces of brisket from last monday..that as close as I get to come this weekend to cooking. Dam, I hate when work gets in the way of the smoker !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 18, 2005)

putting a small bisquitto (8#'s) on tongiht. ...just for something to do.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

Hot dogs! with lots of beer on the side!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 18, 2005)

9 racks of baby backs tomorrow!  Italian sausage tonight!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 18, 2005)

Gonna grill a Tri-Tip over coals I burned down from hardwood.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm not cooking anything.  Just got back from taking my Dad out for lunch for Father's day.  We had fried clams, crab cakes and a HUGE FRIED OYSTER SANDWICH!  Very good eats!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got back from my MUCH older sisters 50th birthday sursprise. I did a 15 1/2 lb. brisket, 2 - 7 1/2lb. butts. All were a big hit. Brisket turned out perfect thanks to Larrya advise on start time. Put it on last night at 6:00 PM, took it off today at 11:30 AM. Thanks Larry!


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2005)

Had hot dogs for lunch and watched the Cubs game on tv with my Mom. Tomorrow we're doing baby backs on the WSM. Dad requested the ribs. I'm lucky my Mom and Dad are visiting on Father's day. 

Griff


----------



## DaleP (Jun 19, 2005)

15 1/2 hours into my cook looking like it will be 4-5 more until done. 

I got drunker than Dean Martin last night and my head is like a football. 
I think im gonna die. :-(


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I got drunker than Dean Martin last night and my head is like a football.
> I think im gonna die. :-(



Ouch!
 #-o  :bar:  :happyd:  :bar:  :bar:  :bar:  :HAT:  :faint:  :mornin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Just got back from my MUCH older sisters 50th birthday sursprise. I did a 15 1/2 lb. brisket, 2 - 7 1/2lb. butts. All were a big hit. Brisket turned out perfect thanks to Larrya advise on start time. Put it on last night at 6:00 PM, took it off today at 11:30 AM. Thanks Larry!



Nick, glad to hear it turned out good for you and everyone enjoyed!!  I'll expect an invite next time!!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 19, 2005)

Cooking some MOJO marinated turkey wings and some skinless boneless thighs.

Susan, could you give a brief rundown on the foil pan brisket please. I have had mixed results with the small CAB briskets.

Thanks

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3d5561r5]Just got back from my MUCH older sisters 50th birthday sursprise. I did a 15 1/2 lb. brisket, 2 - 7 1/2lb. butts. All were a big hit. Brisket turned out perfect thanks to Larrya advise on start time. Put it on last night at 6:00 PM, took it off today at 11:30 AM. Thanks Larry!



Nick, glad to hear it turned out good for you and everyone enjoyed!!  I'll expect an invite next time!![/quote:3d5561r5]

Any time your in my neck of the woods, you've got an open invatation!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> One packer, two whole chickens, and sausage.



Ritch, whatcha cooking on??? If you need a good pit let me know, I know a guy that makes 'em!


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 19, 2005)

We went to see Star Wars on Saturday, skipped lunch to go to a matinee. When we got home, I fired up the grill and cooked a pork tenderloin that had been marinating for about 24  hours (don't ask me what my wife put in the marinade, except I know there was plenty of garlic).  We ate that with rice and a salad - just a simple summertime meal.  Later that evening we went to visit my wife's sister - called her up, found out they were on their way to a neighbor's annual pig pickin' and "why don't you just come along with us?"  We did.  Pulled pork with an eastern-NC type sauce, baked beans, slaw, a lot of other things I skipped, strawberry pie and banana pudding for dessert.  The cookout was held at an old water-powered mill that the neighbor is slowly restoring.  All in all, not bad for a June weekend.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay everyone... where's all the pics off this "alleged" food?  :grin:  :grin:

http://community.webshots.com/album/373832888gbuBeP?778


----------



## Airboss (Jun 19, 2005)

Here in Bradenton we're having Ribs a la Airboss.  The neighbors are all suffering as the aroma of my hickory smoked pork smothers their lousy hot dogs.  "I'm the king of the world!"


----------



## Griff (Jun 19, 2005)

Glock 

The picture link doesn't work for me. It wants a password.

Griff


----------



## Airboss (Jun 20, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Pork chops and grilled sweet potato slices on my new (previously owned) Weber Kettle tonite.  Playing golf and making beer tomorrow since I'm off work.  Likely to do a prime rib on tuesday.
> 
> I got a pair of OXO Salad/herb spinners for fathers day.  They rock!  Also got breakfast in bed this AM-Pancakes with Peach Habanero TPJ and hot coffee!   It's a much better life than I deserve!



You forgot to mention that breakfast in bed was served by three adoring, beautiful girls.


----------



## john pen (Jun 20, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> We got fancy and grilled some ribeyes.  We had some sauteed crimini mushrooms, roasted fresh corn on the cob, a baby arugula and baby spinach salad, and a nice German dunkel on the side.  It was a good meal.
> 
> 
> TL



Sounds like all you need to complete that is a couch !


----------

